# PBS Frontline Show On Aging



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have never thought of reading a book on aging but I just watched a PBS Frontline show interview of author Dan Levitan (Levitain?).
 The title of his book is "Successful Aging" So, since I have learned next to nothing about aging I'm going to buy it. What is there to lose? Hint: Should aging be a time of irrelevance, loss and decline? No!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have never thought of reading a book on aging but I just watched a PBS Frontline show interview of author Dan Levitan (Levitain?).
> The title of his book is "Successful Aging" So, since I have learned next to nothing about aging I'm going to buy it. What is there to lose? Hint: Should aging be a time of irrelevance, loss and decline? No!


"Levitin".


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

I am of the opinion that if you have never smoked in your life that you will age much better mentally and physically.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have never thought of reading a book on aging but I just watched a PBS Frontline show interview of author Dan Levitan (Levitain?).
> The title of his book is "Successful Aging" So, since I have learned next to nothing about aging I'm going to buy it. What is there to lose? Hint: Should aging be a time of irrelevance, loss and decline? No!


How old is this guy that wrote the book?  If he's old, I'd read it...otherwise hurl it...lol.  Think you need to be a chicken to judge this old age egg!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> How old is this guy that wrote the book?  If he's old, I'd read it...otherwise hurl it...lol.  Think you need to be a chicken to judge this old age egg!


I think I might be the oldest person in this forum. I'm X rated.

In Roman Numerals.
LXXXVI


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I think I might be the oldest person in this forum. I'm X rated.
> 
> In Roman Numerals.
> LXXXVI


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey, dog...then you should write the real book, huh!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I am of the opinion that if you have never smoked in your life that you will age much better mentally and physically.



In my opinion if you've never consumed alcohol, or used cocaine, or heroin you will age better mentally and physically.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> In my opinion if you've never consumed alcohol, or used cocaine, or heroin you will age better mentally and physically.


I have one beer a day with my lunch.  I think beer has magical qualities for digestion.  The pyramids of Egypt were built and the workers had beer. Never tried cocaine or heroin and now that marijuana is legal in Canada, not even pot or any inclination to try it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have one beer a day with my lunch.  I think beer has magical qualities for digestion.  The pyramids of Egypt were built and the workers had beer. Never tried cocaine or heroin and now that marijuana is legal in Canada, not even pot or any inclination to try it.



Just because you have a beer everyday doesn't make it healthy.
The fact is alcohol kills more people than tobacco and all other drugs combined.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

I only took ONE puff at age 11 and never smoked again.  I don't like beer.  I don't take medicines, dumped a doctor who was a pill pusher.  I'll take drugs if I have a short term problem, like an infection, and take maybe two Advils a year for a bad headache or real painful lower back pain.  My only alcohol consumption is 5 oz of red wine with my main meal, supposedly good for the arteries.  And I'm Italian, wine is in my genes.  And I haven't eaten any meat for 35 years.  I've made it to 77, so I must be on the right track.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have one beer a day with my lunch.  I think beer has magical qualities for digestion.  The pyramids of Egypt were built and the workers had beer. Never tried cocaine or heroin and now that marijuana is legal in Canada, not even pot or any inclination to try it.


And the Egyptians loved it on feast days - loved the glyths on the temples in Karnak ...depicting the Feasts...it was a "grab up the babies & bring the old ladies (and the jug) time".


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> In my opinion if you've never consumed alcohol, or used cocaine, or heroin you will age better mentally and physically.


Oh dear.  Good thing you didn't mention sex or tobacco or I'd be 1 for 5.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> And the Egyptians loved it on feast days - loved the glyths on the temples in Karnak ...depicting the Feasts...it was a "grab up the babies & bring the old ladies (and the jug) time".


Another Egyptology fan. Any idea how they got those Two ton blocks in place?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Oh dear.  Good thing you didn't mention sex or tobacco or I'd be 1 for 5.


I said I was X rated.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Oh dear.  Good thing you didn't mention sex or tobacco or I'd be 1 for 5.



Left out pizza & ice cream.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Left out pizza & ice cream.


1 for 7.  I'm thinking of trying heroin so I can make it a clean sweep.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 12, 2020)

Mrs Manatee and I both take quite a few meds,  the doctor would spank us if we drank any booze.

I won't be LXXXVI until next month.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Mrs Manatee and I both take quite a few meds,  the doctor would spank us if we drank any booze.
> 
> I won't be LXXXVI until next month.


I forgot to mention exercise if you can.  I walk every day and ride a bike in the summer.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

I think I'm more worried about the additives, preservatives, hormones, genetic engineering and herbicide contamination in the food now-a-days.
Not to mention what leeches into the foods from the plastics and aluminum the food is stored in.

I was going to add something else but I forgot what it was.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 12, 2020)

This year I will be LXXXX!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

tortiecat said:


> This year I will be LXXXX!!!


Thats terrific


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

l forgot my Roman numerals, I am now LXXVII, had to look it up


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Just because you have a beer everyday doesn't make it healthy.
> The fact is alcohol kills more people than tobacco and all other drugs combined.


There are nutrients in beer. It's not only alcohol.  Whatever works for you.
Huge studies have found a 25 percent lower risk of heart disease in people who drink from one-half to two drinks daily, compared to abstainers. And alcoholic beverages that are rich in polyphenols — think *beer*! — may be especially good for the heart, according to a 2012 research review.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 13, 2020)

Amazing how fast posts fall off the OP.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Amazing how fast posts fall off the OP.


I read the free sample of the book in your OP, and ordered an ecopy from my library.  There's a wait list, but it should be available to me in a couple of weeks.  
Here's a link to the sample:
https://www.amazon.com/Successful-A...aging&qid=1578853119&sr=8-1#reader_B07S2N5DDQ


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> There are nutrients in beer. It's not only alcohol.  Whatever works for you.
> Huge studies have found a 25 percent* lower risk of heart disease in people who drink from one-half to two drinks daily*, compared to abstainers. And alcoholic beverages that are rich in polyphenols — think *beer*! — may be especially good for the heart, according to a 2012 research review.


I agree.  I like to read about centenarians and not always, but most of the time, they mention that they drink some kind of alcoholic drink, most of the time before bed.  I myself drink like 6 oz of red wine with my dinner.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 13, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Another Egyptology fan. Any idea how they got those Two ton blocks in place?


There are fascinating theories, talking about old and building.  My hub is an EE - he loved Aswan - quarries there -  was a huge stature that must have broke in the ground...as its still there for interesting viewing.   As far as the Giza Pyramid, it was forged with some huge granite you know (inside in the entrance to the King's Chamber at the top of the pyramid are 2 gigantic granite stones.  You have to get down and duck walk to get under them..no granite anywhere around the Giza plateau, so lots of debate. If you want to get metaphysical, that involves the Sphinx.

Charlton Heston loved to talk about this.  Hey, he parted the Red Sea so he should know, right...lol.
What was so very interesting was to see the Arab farmers tilling their soil around the huge stone statues.  I had no idea the immensity of the temples & obelisks.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

https://www.livescience.com/32616-how-were-the-egyptian-pyramids-built-.html


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> There are fascinating theories, talking about old and building.  My hub is an EE - he loved Aswan - quarries there -  was a huge stature that must have broke in the ground...as its still there for interesting viewing.   As far as the Giza Pyramid, it was forged with some huge granite you know (inside in the entrance to the King's Chamber at the top of the pyramid are 2 gigantic granite stones.  You have to get down and duck walk to get under them..no granite anywhere around the Giza plateau, so lots of debate. If you want to get metaphysical, that involves the Sphinx.
> 
> Charlton Heston loved to talk about this.  Hey, he parted the Red Sea so he should know, right...lol.
> What was so very interesting was to see the Arab farmers tilling their soil around the huge stone statues.  I had no idea the immensity of the temples & obelisks.


My favorite poem.

Ozymandias.

Look on ye mighty and beware.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2020)

My theory on the blocks. Dragged there on wooden sleds and then counterbalanced  and levered into place. Like a teeter totter. And swung over.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 13, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My theory on the blocks. Dragged there on wooden sleds and then counterbalanced  and levered into place. Like a teeter totter. And swung over.




We saw one gigantic statue that was jockeyed up supposedly by removing the sand around it.  

In the pyramids these huge stone block were set side by side, above and below so tightly, rain or air didn't normally penetrate them.  Think about that.  The Great Pyramid ( Khufu) was supposed to consist of  almost 2.3 million blocks... we're talking  2-1/2 ton blocks of stone, here you know.  It was reported there was a copper cap on the pyramid - an energy producer.  If you don't go metaphysical, you stop in your tracks!  Metaphysical says "moved by the method of making stones to float".  It has to do with the Sphinx.  Perhaps the closeness to the Nile, to the quarry upstream.  Channel up to the base of the pyramid with unlimited man days?!

A thousand guys with little brass chisels and hammers?  We stood on a cracked one...just go on to the next one.  Chisels were big in those days - they set fires and changed the structure of the stones, etc.  Look at the V of K.  The glyths of the workers.  

Remember Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?   His parent's were a member of the the forward thinking group regarding the Giza Pyramid building concepts.  Oh yeah, his name was George Lucas.
Guess we know where he got his hot idea, huh...lol.

I sure hope you get to go there and see it up close and personal!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Well I did read one pyramid was faced with limestonei which has been removed over the centuries. You can still see part of it at the top. Just plain old hard labor was what they had. It's sad that the artists and carvers don't get a credit line.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Well I did read one pyramid was faced with limestonei which has been removed over the centuries. You can still see part of it at the top. Just plain old hard labor was what they had. It's sad that the artists and carvers don't get a credit line.


They have a city of around 20,000 that has been excavated in the V of K...(Valley of the Kings) - all about their daily life - the gossips and co-mingling...lol.  Each morning they grabbed up their chisels and lunchboxes and trooped off to the tombs, then back home at night - for their whole lives.

When you look at the glyphs, you can see the different artist's touches with the chisels, the depths of the cuts and the sanding techniques, color applications.  Fascinating to be there and just absorb. 

The tombs are beyond description.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> There are nutrients in beer. It's not only alcohol.  Whatever works for you.
> Huge studies have found a 25 percent lower risk of heart disease in people who drink from one-half to two drinks daily, compared to abstainers. And alcoholic beverages that are rich in polyphenols — think *beer*! — may be especially good for the heart, according to a 2012 research review.


Maybe a good idea to start the kids on booze at 10 or 12.  Then by the time their 18-20, they can down a six pack on a Saturday afternoon then go for a spin in the family car.  Of course I'm only speaking of the relatively few who exceed the "one half to two drinks" .  LOL

We all know that excessive drinking problems are most likely "fake news".


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm now @#$%^! in cursive.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Maybe a good idea to start the kids on booze at 10 or 12.  Then by the time their 18-20, they can down a six pack on a Saturday afternoon then go for a spin in the family car.  Of course I'm only speaking of the relatively few who exceed the "one half to two drinks" .  LOL
> 
> We all know that excessive drinking problems are most likely "fake news".


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Maybe a good idea to start the kids on booze at 10 or 12.  Then by the time their 18-20, they can down a six pack on a Saturday afternoon then go for a spin in the family car.  Of course I'm only speaking of the relatively few who exceed the "one half to two drinks" .  LOL
> 
> We all know that excessive drinking problems are most likely "fake news".



Not sure of beer but I know some European families allow their children to have wine with their meals long before they are of legal drinking age.

It's weird in the U.S.  They allow young men to go to war and get drafted at 18 but they can't drink alcohol until they are 21.  (I'm not sure of all states). Talking federally.

I don't think most kids would like beer.  It's more of an acquired taste.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 87850


Marijuana does not cure cancer.  If you smoke it into your lungs you will get lung cancer just like tobacco. I doubt it will grow brain cells. I have never tried it. Saving police billions?  I doubt it.  The Homeland Security is checking for it at the borders steadily.
Marijuana is now legal in Canada and already the impaired charges are starting. So there will be fatal accidents.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Marijuana does not cure cancer.  If you smoke it into your lungs you will get lung cancer just like tobacco. I doubt it will grow brain cells. I have never tried it. Saving police billions?  I doubt it.  The Homeland Security is checking for it at the borders steadily.
> Marijuana is now legal in Canada and already the impaired charges are starting. So there will be fatal accidents.


Thank you Camper6. I'm not sure if it cures it, but it sure helps with many of the side effects of cancer. I probably should have found a better stock image to get my point across or modified this one.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Thank you Camper6. I'm not sure if it cures it, but it sure helps with many of the side effects of cancer. I probably should have found a better stock image to get my point across or modified this one.


Not to worry, I got the point.  However, that image is more than a bit biased and not accurate.

In Canada marijuana for medical reasons is available legally even before legalization in general.

Many people swear by it in relieving pain. 

It's a bit irrational to claim that it saves billions of dollars on police services.  That's not the case however, our police are asking for a bigger budget to cope with the problem of driving under the influence.  Marijuana is adding to the problem.  It's naive to think people are not going to drive under the influence of anything that alters the mind.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I agree.  I like to read about centenarians and not always, but most of the time, they mention that they drink some kind of alcoholic drink, most of the time before bed.  I myself drink like 6 oz of red wine with my dinner.


 I know, I read that all the time too. I'm  tee-total,  just don't like the taste of alcohol of any type.. and my doc says not to even start drinking alcohol  just  for the so called benefits.. instead I eat high cocoa content dark chocolate 

My husband drinks for the both of us!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Marijuana does not cure cancer.  If you smoke it into your lungs you will get lung cancer just like tobacco. I doubt it will grow brain cells. I have never tried it. Saving police billions?  I doubt it.  The Homeland Security is checking for it at the borders steadily.
> Marijuana is now legal in Canada and already the impaired charges are starting. So there will be fatal accidents.


 Agreed...but not to be picky,  not all smokers of tobacco or marijuana will get lung cancer, but yes there's a higher than average chance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Not sure of beer but I know some European families allow their children to have wine with their meals long before they are of legal drinking age.
> 
> It's weird in the U.S.  They allow young men to go to war and get drafted at 18 but they can't drink alcohol until they are 21.  (I'm not sure of all states). Talking federally.
> 
> I don't think most kids would like beer.  It's more of an acquired taste.


 Here the legal age to buy or consume alcohol in a public place is 18 . It's legal however for children to be allowed to drink alcohol in their homes or on private premises from the age of 5.... yup you read it right , 5 years old!! 

https://www.drinkaware.co.uk/alcohol-facts/alcohol-and-the-law/the-law-on-alcohol-and-under-18s/


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm the granddaughter of Italian immigrants.  In my parents' and relatives' homes, alcohol was a non-issue.  Earliest memories include sips of beer, wine, creme de menthe (yuk now, but liked it then), Galliano, or whatever the adults were drinking.  The kids almost always preferred club soda or milk, but it was offered to us if we wanted it.  Obviously our consumption would have been reined in, if necessary. 

In restaurants, my father ordered extra glasses, placed them in front of himself at the table, and poured an ounce or so of wine in them for the kids to sip along with our other beverages.  (NY in the 50s and 60s.)  Obviously we couldn't be served directly by the restaurants, but parents had a lot of latitude in those day.  Restaurateurs usually subscribed to the same theories since they themselves were often deeply rooted in European traditions.

My family never made a big deal out of alcohol, nor did I ever see any relative even get tipsy. Zero alcoholics in the family tree, which I attribute to the very healthy attitude toward liquor, and a happy spin of the DNA wheel.

Can't say marijuana has any of the miraculous properties in @Gardenlover's meme, in fact I would take issue with all of them. However, alcohol often fuels tremendous violence and belligerence in humans while marijuana does not.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Just because you have a beer everyday doesn't make it healthy.
> The fact is alcohol kills more people than tobacco and all other drugs combined.


And alcohol abuse causes more collateral damage to families and the the rest of the population (via drunk driving, etc.) than the others, too.   Meth probably runs a close second.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Maybe a good idea to start the kids on booze at 10 or 12.  Then by the time their 18-20, they can down a six pack on a Saturday afternoon then go for a spin in the family car.  Of course I'm only speaking of the relatively few who exceed the "one half to two drinks" .  LOL
> 
> We all know that excessive drinking problems are most likely "fake news".



Funny, but I don't think that's necessarily so.  I lived in Germany for years, and one thing you never saw was drunkenness (unless it was a bunch of Americans).  The Germans (at least at the time I was there) don't make a big forbidden thing out of alcohol -- it's just part of everyday life -- wine with dinner etc.  Drunk driving is a VERY big deal, though.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Funny, but I don't think that's necessarily so.  I lived in Germany for years, and one thing you never saw was drunkenness (unless it was a bunch of Americans).  The Germans (at least at the time I was there) don't make a big forbidden thing out of alcohol -- it's just part of everyday life -- wine with dinner etc.  Drunk driving is a VERY big deal, though.


Exactly, @Butterfly.  The Puritan influence on American laws and customs has often been detrimental.


----------

